# 91 degrees at the crack of dawn and still riding



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

I had a pleasant ride this morning despite the heat; no more riding along in a bubble of hot sweaty air uphill with a slight tailwind, and no need to ride extremely slowly to avoid overheating. I’ve also continued commuting by bike without ill effects even though the heat index coming home was 110 degrees; before the eBike my limit for commute was a heat index of 105.

My eBike has made life in the desert so much better!


----------



## KONK211 (Oct 25, 2013)

I could not agree more! I live in Lake Havasu and bike in the same conditions. Went out on new bike two days back to back, that would not be happening without the E! Loving it.


----------



## Guest (Sep 11, 2019)

hikerdave said:


> I had a pleasant ride this morning despite the heat; no more riding along in a bubble of hot sweaty air uphill with a slight tailwind, and no need to ride extremely slowly to avoid overheating. I've also continued commuting by bike without ill effects even though the heat index coming home was 110 degrees; before the eBike my limit for commute was a heat index of 105.
> 
> My eBike has made life in the desert so much better!


You should look for a nicer place to live


----------



## hikerdave (Mar 8, 2006)

griz said:


> You should look for a nicer place to live


LOL. Probably so. But I can ride to the trailhead in 15 minutes and to my office in the same time so overall life is pretty good here.


----------

